# UV rays from UV cathodes



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I am not 100% sure this is the right topic to post under but seeing that its about cathodes used for case mods i hope it is.

What i am wondering about is - how safe can all these UV cathodes be considered (seeing that whenever an item is really cheap then usually safety concerns are ignored) ? As most people know certain UV rays (UVb) arent too healthy - especially for eyes.
I have 4 cathodes in my case - and obviously am not worried about getting a sunburn (lol) - i am more thinking about the possibility of them producing UVb that might affect my eyes.

I know - this might seem far fetched... (sorry if this appears to be an idiotic post) just something that came into my mind when i had nothing better to think about.... ;-)

I did some googleing but couldnt bring up anything useful. Curious what others might know about this issue.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Im from germany and live now in the States and i know that in germany it is not allowed to sell windowed cases, not only radiation coming form the cathodes but also from other things like the PSU ...

in germany only "custom" windowed cases can be sold as person to person otherwise it is not supposed to be "done"

i think if you would just sit infront of it the whole day it might eventually effect you, which i hope none of you ppl do cause then i would declare you as "weird" but the point is, it wont hurt you but its definatly not good for you but in the endeffect WHO CARES


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey me too - i mean i am from germany and now live in the states.... ;-)

Actually i didnt know that in germany they cant/ dont sell window cases. I am not so worried about EMR from the PSU because i also have a HAM licence and think blast my body with a lot more electromagnetic waves than my PSU could produce in 100 years lol.

Besides - my cathodes are switched off and i only turn them on when i need to "show off" my case... like i said it was more a general question seeing that i am a curious person and when something interests me i try to find out more about it.

But like you said - this seems to be an issue not much cared about - and we might not hear about it again untill 20 years in the future when all the case-modders have to sue the UV cathode companies because of negative longterm effects caused by overexposure to their products. LOL just kidding.....


----------

